# True RTA discounts/deals?



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen TrueRTA ever go on sale, find discounts for the 1/24th OCT version?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope you don't mind the suggestion but Room EQ Wizard has a substantial feature set and it's free.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

trumpet said:


> I hope you don't mind the suggestion but Room EQ Wizard has a substantial feature set and it's free.


Seconding this suggestion.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. That is already in the laptop 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

